# Extrair dados de uma planilha para outra com base em um critério



## mmaob (Jan 19, 2017)

[FONT=&quot]Boa dia[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Pessoal[/FONT]

[FONT=Lucida Grande, Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Sou novato com a criação de Macros, alguém pode me ajudar, criei a macro, mas ela não esta apagando, a planilha solicitada, vocês poderiam ver o que esta acontecendo, por favor, e como criar um botão para executar a macro, segue anexo do arquivo, e para finalizar a versão do Excel é 2016, tenho que colocar em um computador que a versão é 2003 e desconfigura tudo que fiz...[/FONT]

<dl class="codebox" style="margin-right: 0px; margin-left: 0px; padding: 3px; border: 1px solid rgb(203, 214, 208); color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: "Lucida Grande", "Trebuchet MS", Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif;"><dd style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px;"><code style="margin: 2px 0px; padding: 5px 0px 0px; overflow: auto; display: block; height: auto; max-height: 200px; font-stretch: normal; font-size: 0.9em; font-family: Monaco, "Andale Mono", "Courier New", Courier, mono; line-height: 1.3em; color: rgb(46, 139, 87);">Planilha4.Range("A8:F500").ClearComments
    ultimalinha = Planilha1.Cells(Rows.Count, "a").End(xlUp).Row
    lin = 8
    For i = 8 To ultimalinha
        If Planilha1.Cells(i, 6) < 5 Then
            Planilha4.Cells(lin, 1) = Planilha1.Cells(i, 1)
            Planilha4.Cells(lin, 2) = Planilha1.Cells(i, 2)
            Planilha4.Cells(lin, 3) = Planilha1.Cells(i, 3)
            Planilha4.Cells(lin, 4) = Planilha1.Cells(i, 4)
            Planilha4.Cells(lin, 5) = Planilha1.Cells(i, 5)
            Planilha4.Cells(lin, 6) = Planilha1.Cells(i, 6)
            lin = lin + 1
        End If
    Next
End Sub</code></dd></dl>[FONT=&quot]Grato,[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Mario Augusto de Oliveira[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]MMAOB[/FONT]


----------



## RickXL (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi and welcome to the MrExcel Message Board.

Sorry, i do not speak Portuguese. 

However, my guess would be that you need to use:

```
Planilha4.Range("A8:F500").ClearContents
```
and not Planilha4.Range("A8:F500").ClearComments.

ClearContents will empty the cells of data.
ClearComments will remove any cell Comments that you may have added.

This link tells you about Comments: https://www.extendoffice.com/documents/excel/720-excel-show-hide-comments.html


Regards,


----------



## Marcelo Branco (Jan 20, 2017)

Oi Mario

Tente explicar precisamente o que você está tentando fazer.
Procure também nos mostrar uma pequena amostra dos seus dados - umas 10 linhas são suficientes.
Seria bom mostrar os dados *antes *de rodar a macro e *depois* com os resultados desejados.

Vou tentar ajudar.

Abraços

M.


----------

